
Show HN: Promote your business and find others that provide flat quotes - smithgeek
https://www.flatquotes.com
======
smithgeek
I was talking to someone recently and they were wanting a way to find more
businesses that provide flat quotes instead of hourly rates for predictable
services. For example, if a lawyer reviews a lot of employment contracts they
could probably provide a fixed price instead of an hourly rate for this type
of work. It isn't always easy to find these types of businesses though.

I decided to create a simple proof of concept site where people can go post
your businesses with contact information and list what type of services you
provide. Then other small businesses can search and hire you for those
services.

This is a pretty barebones implementation just to see if there is enough
interest to make it better. There's no cost to use it, just trying to provide
something useful right now.

Any feedback is appreciated.

